# Cataclym - Pre BC?



## Vochi (23. August 2009)

Hallo,

Ich hab mir grade den Trailer zu Cataclysm angeschaut

Deutsch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHp1-hpIXYk

Englisch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmcHwEn0m7U



und da ist mir eins durch den Kopf geschossen..

Es gibt noch soviele Pre-BC spieler die noch stufe 60 sind.



Die Spieler sind vollkommen hilflos, wenn Sie in verschiedenen Teilen der neuen "alten" Welt rumlaufen, wenn ich das jetz richtig verstehe, dass es da Level 80+ Monster geben soll.



Nett wäre von Pre-Bc'lern zu wissen, was für Sie das größte Problem ist.

Weil mir kommt das irgendwie komisch vor.



Meine Meinung ist immernoch A: Ne riesige Verarsche von Blizzard, damit man vom wirklichen Ablenkt

oder B: es wird gesplittet sowas wie Cataclysm und Pre-BC bzw. Pre-WOTLK server.



/Discuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LG Vochi


----------



## Tikume (23. August 2009)

Und? Dass sie 60 sind ist deren Entscheidung. Entweder sie leben mit den Veränderungen, sie quitten oder sie leveln mal weiter.


----------



## wuschel21 (23. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und? Dass sie 60 sind ist deren Entscheidung. Entweder sie leben mit den Veränderungen, sie quitten oder sie leveln mal weiter.



/sign


----------



## MasterXoX (23. August 2009)

Die machen das 100% mit Phasing.


----------



## Dunkelwolf (23. August 2009)

Ich muss da unweigerlich an diejenigen denken, die noch questen/leveln, für die ist es noch härter, wenn die durchs Brachland müssen...


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_und sowiso die lv 60 sind momentan eh pvp speiler _


----------



## Dany_ (23. August 2009)

Wo siehst du da Probleme?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vochi (23. August 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Die machen das 100% mit Phasing.





Könnte sein, an die Möglichkeit hab ich nochnicht gedacht.





Dunkelwolf schrieb:


> Ich muss da unweigerlich an diejenigen denken, die noch questen/leveln, für die ist es noch härter, wenn die durchs Brachland müssen...


Stimmt, die ziehen ja mal voll die A. Karte

Kann aber auch sein, dass auser Phasing sowas wie ne einfache Umsiedlung kommt.


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_Die level zonen werden neu verteilt also hat sich das problem erledigt_


----------



## Ludian (23. August 2009)

Also ich sehe dazu keine Probleme, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch für Anfänger nicht. Die Teile werden ja durch irgendwas bestimmt abgetrennt, wie z.b in Brachland die Schneise/Narbe.


----------



## Ardir (23. August 2009)

die 80+ mops sind in anderen gebieten


----------



## d4im (23. August 2009)

wieso sind die 60 pvp-spieler? das musst mir mal erklären
die werden das auf jeden Fall mit Phasing machen sonst wird es Sinnfrei, denn entweder müsste man dann alle Low-lvl-Chars löschen oder es werden alle auf lvl 80 gebracht (<- das könnte zu Blizz sogar passen)


----------



## Vochi (23. August 2009)

Dany_ schrieb:


> Wo siehst du da Probleme?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, unter andrem seh ich n Problem darin, dass Level 10 Spieler gleich neben Level 80+ Monstern Questen, wird ne Hohe Flennrate geben, weil se die ganze Zeit sterben, wenn ich jetz nicht ganz Falsch lieg, ich weiß ja nochnicht wies getrennt wird von Monstern usw. Denke aber ned, das der Krater der sich durchs Land frisst die Monster von einander 100%ig trennt.


----------



## Die Kuh (23. August 2009)

Es gibt kein Problem. Wie auf dem Preview-Panel gezeigt wurde, werden die bestehenden Gebiete zwar umgearbeitet und bekommen teilweise eine neue Zuordnung der Levelstruktur, werden jedoch immernoch die Spanne 1-60 abdecken. Die Gebiete ab 80 sind dabei komplett neu und stören den Levelfluss auf 60 nicht. News genau lesen und die Bilder der Panels betrachten hilft beim Verständnis.


----------



## Arosk (23. August 2009)

Die 60er sind so hilflos wie die 80/85er... ka was du meinst.


----------



## Acerilia (23. August 2009)

Vochi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab mir grade den Trailer zu Cataclysm angeschaut
> 
> ...




Vochi hast du nicht erst in einem anderen Thread geschrieben das du deinen acc gekündigt hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dognose (23. August 2009)

ich würd mal sagen das die so ne art zeit-portal (siehe hdz) machen wo man halt ab 78 oder 80 durchkann. Und dann is man in der neuen alten welt.


----------



## boonfish (23. August 2009)

In den Classicgebieten wird es nirgends 60+ Monnster geben. Die alte Welt wird zwar überarbeitet aber von lvl1-60 bleiben, wie gewohnt. 
Die 80+ Gegner sind in den brandneun Gebieten in der alten Welt, welche in Classic/BC/WotLK noch nicht verfügbar waren. 
Also gibt es daüberhaupt kein Problem.

Edit: 





dognose schrieb:


> ich würd mal sagen das die so ne art zeit-portal (siehe hdz) machen wo man halt ab 78 oder 80 durchkann. Und dann is man in der neuen alten welt.



Was soll das? Es wurde doch schon alles klipp und klar geklärt. Keine Portale etc. Die ClassicWelt wird für alle Spieler geändert, egal ob sie das Addon installiert haben oder nicht. Wenn Cataclysm erst mal aufgespielt worden ist gibt es keinen Weg mehr zurück.


----------



## Rexo (23. August 2009)

_o man warum mussen die meisten hier immer mit kompleten quots kommen -.-_


----------



## Bader1 (23. August 2009)

SIE MACHEN ES NICHT MIT PHASING! ENDGÜLTIG!

OFFIZIEL BESTÄTIGT!

Die alte Welt wird für alle verändert, auch für die, die das Addon ned kaufen.


----------



## Mithriwan (23. August 2009)

Was sind denn pre BCler überhaupt?
Leute, die ohne Addons spielen? Macht wieviel % aus? 1? 0,5?
Leute, die noch nicht so weit gelevelt haben? Ja und? Die Levelmöglichkeiten werden in den Gebieten neu verteilt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo is das Problem bitte?


----------



## Dark Guardian (23. August 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> SIE MACHEN ES NICHT MIT PHASING! ENDGÜLTIG!
> 
> OFFIZIEL BESTÄTIGT!
> 
> Die alte Welt wird für alle verändert, auch für die, die das Addon ned kaufen.



Es ist wie bei jedem AddOn... man kann es tausend mal sagen, und trotzdem kommen die Fragen und falschen Antworten immer und immer wieder bis es released wird....


----------



## Kaltunk (23. August 2009)

Die werden bestimmt nicht hilflos sein.. Die Welt wird ja auch noch für Low-Bobbis angepasst. Im Tal der Prüfungen wird sicherlich nicht Illidan oder so rumlaufen. Er wird alles perfekt angepasst, dass ein Low-Bobby nicht neben Illidan questen muss.


----------



## monkeysponkey (23. August 2009)

Was ist den überhaupt Phasing?


----------



## Cartman666 (23. August 2009)

Die alten Gebiete werden teilweise eher runtergestuft, z.B. ist Arathihochland nur noch Stufe 25-30.
Ich vermute mal, daß die alten Gebiete eine ähnlich lineare Struktur erhalten, wie die Scherbenwelt und Nordend. Bisher hatte man immer die Auswahl zwischen 3 Gebieten, für den gleichen Stufenbereich. Mit Cataclysm wird es dann nur noch 1-2 Gebiete geben, in denen man sich rumtreibt.
Für Stufe 80-85 wird es komplett eigenständige Gebiete geben.
Ich finde die Änderungen gut, da einem so viele lange Wege erspart bleiben.
Was ich schade finde ist, daß die Veränderung der Welt für alle durchgeführt wird. Wer kurz vor dem Addon noch Charaktere unter Stufe 60 hat, der wird sich erstmal komplett neu orientieren müssen.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (23. August 2009)

Nehmen wir an es erstellt sich jemand nen neuen Char, alles neue erleben im lowlvl bereich, ist sicher geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lvl 1 char erstellen, in der kaputten Welt bis 58 lvln (SEHR SPAßIG), dann wirds wieder unlustig, die öde Scherbenwelt -.- dann wieder unlustig, das öde Nordend.. und dann wirds wieder lustig ^^

also ich mach nen neuen Char auf 58 und lass es dann bleiben mit dem... durch die andern 2 Addons will ich ned unbedingt durch -.-


----------



## Bader1 (23. August 2009)

Wenn man eine Questreihe(oder ähnliches) gemacht hat, wenn sich dann für einen selber und für die SPieler die das gleiche getan haben das Gebiet verändert und man von den Spielern getrennt ist, die das nicht gemacht haben.


----------



## Loyld (23. August 2009)

Hatte Blizzard nicht mal was davon gesagt, dass die Level nicht dem Schwierigkeitsgrad sondern der Reihenfolge dienen? Müssten dann nicht theoretisch alle Spieler unter Level 80 dann in der unveränderten Welt rumlatschen, da Deathwings ja eigtl noch garnicht gewütet haben sollte? mir ises zwar egal aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skum (23. August 2009)

die level gebiete werden neu verteilt so kann es sein das das zb.obere brachland ab 30 ist und das untere ab 50


----------



## martog (23. August 2009)

Die bis lvl 60 Spieler müssen sich wohl oder übel an die Veränderungen anpassen. Es wird zwar phasing eingesetzt, aber zb. das Brachland haben dann alle mit dem grossen Riß und der zeiteilung. Genau so wie Azshara dann bei allen ein Gebiet für lvl 10-20 sein wird. Das dann auch bei denen so die das Addon nicht kaufen. schliesslich haben den Hafen von SW auch alle bekommen.


----------



## MrCowabunga (23. August 2009)

Wo ist das Problem? Die alten Levelgebiete werden überarbeitet, aber sie stellen nicht einfach in Mulgore 80er rein. Der untere Teil vom Brachland wird z. B. für höherstufige (wahrscheinlich 80). Die 60er werden da aber nicht reingehen so einfach ist das, denn mit nem 10er gehst ja auch nicht nach Silithus.

PS: 60er werden sowieso in die Scherbenwelt gehen, alle darunter in ihre jeweiligen, teils vollkommen neuen bzw. neu gestalteten Levelgebiete.


----------



## martog (23. August 2009)

Ok ihr seid zu schnell, das Phasing bei  meinem Post denn man streichen.


----------



## YasoNRX (23. August 2009)

martog schrieb:


> Ok ihr seid zu schnell, das Phasing bei  meinem Post denn man streichen.


editier es doch einfach weg
pre bcler sind wohl die die ohne bc und wotlk auf lv 60 die alten raids etc machen^^
also pech für die weil sie in ihrer "traumwelt" nicht mehr sein dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithriwan (23. August 2009)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> editier es doch einfach weg
> pre bcler sind wohl die die ohne bc und wotlk auf lv 60 die alten raids etc machen^^
> also pech für die weil sie in ihrer "traumwelt" nicht mehr sein dürfen
> 
> ...



Jo, denke auch das können sie einfach nicht erwarten, das alles still steht. 
ABER meiner Meinung nach hätte Blizzard jetzt endlich genug Gründe (auch wirtschaftlich), endlich mal 1 oder 2 Classic-Server Marke BC aufzustellen! Da würden sich viele freuen und jeder könnte tun, was er tun möchte.


----------



## Versace83 (23. August 2009)

Ich denke, und wahrscheinlich wird das auch so sein, dass die Leute die noch mit 60 oder 70 rumlaufen, die Alte Welt auch noch so sehen wie sie im Moment ist, auch nachdem das Addon raus kommt. 
Solange sie eben das neue Addon nicht installieren.

Was ich auch vermute ist, dass auch die alte Wetlt für lowies so bleibt und sich erst verändert wenn man mit 80 eine Questreihe macht. Verändernde Umgebungen gibt es ja bereit in diesem Addon zur Genüge und warum sollte das auch nicht so im nächsten Addon mit der ganzen alten Welt passieren!?


----------



## Mithriwan (23. August 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Ich denke, und wahrscheinlich wird das auch so sein, dass die Leute die noch mit 60 oder 70 rumlaufen, die Alte Welt auch noch so sehen wie sie im Moment ist, auch nachdem das Addon raus kommt.
> Solange sie eben das neue Addon nicht installieren.
> 
> Was ich auch vermute ist, dass auch die alte Wetlt für lowies so bleibt und sich erst verändert wenn man mit 80 eine Questreihe macht. Verändernde Umgebungen gibt es ja bereit in diesem Addon zur Genüge und warum sollte das auch nicht so im nächsten Addon mit der ganzen alten Welt passieren!?



Leute, denkt und vermutet doch net so viel Unsinn.
LEST doch einfach, was längst auf der Blizzcon bekannt gegeben wurde!

ALLE werden, MIT und OHNE Addon, die "neue" alte Welt so sehen, wie sie nun wird.
Kein Phasing, keine Ausnahmen.
So einfach.


----------



## Imperator22 (23. August 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> SIE MACHEN ES NICHT MIT PHASING! ENDGÜLTIG!
> 
> OFFIZIEL BESTÄTIGT!
> 
> Die alte Welt wird für alle verändert, auch für die, die das Addon ned kaufen.



Es verändert sich für ALLE die alte Welt, das ist ganz klar.
Jedoch wurde auf der BlizzCon auch erwähnt, dass sie wieder sehr viel mit Phasing machen wollen (ähnlich zu Drachenöde (was besseres fällt mir grad ned ein))
Aber die Gebiete wie sie werden, sieht jeder so ... Phasing wird dann wahrscheinlich wieder beim Quest-Fortschritt eingesetzt.


MfG


----------



## Vrocas (23. August 2009)

Ja moment mal, im Trailer wurde nix gesagt, dass sich die alte Welt nur ohne Phasing verändert... Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass sie sich erst mit dem Phasing verändert, wäre ja bisschen doof wenn die ganz neuen wow spieler nur auf wotlk eingestellt waren und auf einmal erhebt sich ein riesen Krater in ihrem Questgebiet.

Ich hoffe Blizzard sieht das auch so...


----------



## Taegan (23. August 2009)

Denkst du ernsthaft blizzard lässt lvl 80+ Mobs im low lvl bereich rumrennen? Sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithriwan (23. August 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ja moment mal, im Trailer wurde nix gesagt, dass sich die alte Welt nur ohne Phasing verändert... Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass sie sich erst mit dem Phasing verändert, wäre ja bisschen doof wenn die ganz neuen wow spieler nur auf wotlk eingestellt waren und auf einmal erhebt sich ein riesen Krater in ihrem Questgebiet.
> 
> Ich hoffe Blizzard sieht das auch so...





Bader schrieb:


> SIE MACHEN ES NICHT MIT PHASING! ENDGÜLTIG!
> 
> OFFIZIEL BESTÄTIGT!
> 
> Die alte Welt wird für alle verändert, auch für die, die das Addon ned kaufen.


----------



## Thunderphönix (23. August 2009)

Heutzutage ist mit den Addons wie Questhelpter,Carbonite usw niemand mehr hilflos unterwegs.Was haben denn früher die Leute gesagt,die WoW Classic Release gezockt haben,die haben auch net geheult,wäh wäh wo ist nord osten,wäh wäh wo ist süd westen wäh wäh


----------



## Hoschie69 (23. August 2009)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> pre bcler sind wohl die die ohne bc und wotlk auf lv 60 die alten raids etc machen^^
> also pech für die weil sie in ihrer "traumwelt" nicht mehr sein dürfen
> 
> 
> ...




Was hat das denn mit Traumwelt zu tun ?
Ich verstehe nicht warum viele lvl80 Spieler so ignorant und misgünstig zu den Leuten ohne Addon herabblicken... den Leuten gefällt das Spiel einfach so wie es ist, auch ohne Addon - jeder hier hat doch bestimmt auch schonmal Games gezockt die er früher immer gern gespielt hat und niemand wird deshalb schief angeschaut, nur wenn jetzt Cataclysm rauskommt dann ist, wie es derzeit aussieht, die Möglichkeit für immer verschwunden den Classic-Content aus WoW spielen zu können... und das wo Blizz nun gerade erst die EP-Sperre eingebaut hat... ziemlich widersprüchlich das ganze wie ich finde.


----------



## Alohajoe (23. August 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Ich denke, und wahrscheinlich wird das auch so sein, dass die Leute die noch mit 60 oder 70 rumlaufen, die Alte Welt auch noch so sehen wie sie im Moment ist, auch nachdem das Addon raus kommt.
> Solange sie eben das neue Addon nicht installieren.
> 
> Was ich auch vermute ist, dass auch die alte Wetlt für lowies so bleibt und sich erst verändert wenn man mit 80 eine Questreihe macht. Verändernde Umgebungen gibt es ja bereit in diesem Addon zur Genüge und warum sollte das auch nicht so im nächsten Addon mit der ganzen alten Welt passieren!?


Falsch. Die Gebiete werden von Grund auf verändert. Das heißt, es ist völlig egal, ob du mit Level 1, 60, 70 oder 80 da hin gehst, sie sehen IMMER gleich aus!
Und das auch, wenn du kein Cataclysm installiert hast.
Das hat auch nichts mit der Zeitlinie zu tun. Wenn ich Classic WoW erst 2010 installiere, ist die Welt trotzdem fortgeschritten. Deathwing hat sie zerstört; egal ob man nun einen neuen Charakter anfängt oder einen alten weiterspielt. Es wird einfach ein Patch runtergeladen, welcher das Gebiet für Classic-Spieler ebenso anpasst wie für alle anderen.


----------



## Thunderphönix (23. August 2009)

Blizzard sagte auf der Gamescom selbst,das sie nie vorhatten Spieler in der Scherbenwelt,jetzt Nordend zu lassen.Sie wollten nicht das die Leute nur wegen dem Auktionshaus die alte Welt wieder besuchen.Außerdem haben sie noch hinzugefügt das dass Hauptgestehen von World of Warcraft sich nunmal in Azeroth abspielt.Und ich finds völlig in Ordnung das diese Welt sich verändert,denn so ist es auch im Real Life,da gibt es genauso veränderungen,und man kann da genauso wenig die Zeit stillhalten.


----------



## Giuzz (23. August 2009)

Auf den ersten Blick war es für mich ein bisschen wie ein Schock, als ich las das sie die lvl 1-60 Gebiete für den neuen content "missbrauchen"...
Naja aber inzwischen ists mir relativ egal, wen ich in den alten gebieten lvln usw will, mach ichs einfach auf nem p-server. Positiv daran finde ich das wen die Gebiete für levelnde spieler kleiner werden, das ich dan nicht mehr so gaaaaanz alleine in nem gebiet bin und vllt auch ma ne grp finde, oder bisschen open pvp betreiben lässt^^

Ich hoffe bloss das sie nicht alle Instanzen zerstören die man von lvl 1-60 besuchen kann. Hoffe nur auf eine gute gestalltung der alten Zonen im neuen look, damit ich nicht ganz unzufrieden sein werde ;-) Freue mich ebenfalls goblins und worgen spielen zu können, sind um einiges besser als b11 und draenei. Obwohl ich hoffe das die Worgen nicht so aussehen werden wie im trailer, sondern eher wie die mobs auf die man während des lvln trifft, dann wäre es der Hammer, Gebiet der Worgen sah ebenfalls unglaublich geil aus. Zudem ist auch schon sicher das sich worgen mit schurken kombinieren lassen *freu*


----------



## Thunderphönix (23. August 2009)

Es werden nur Todesminen + Burg Schattenfang auf 85 angehoben...Wie es mit anderen alten Instanzen aussieht weiß ich nicht genau,aber jedenfalls lassen sie viele so wie sie sind.Außerdem haben sie die Gebiete so gemacht das man dann anständig leveln kann,net so wie es derzeit im Brachland ist,wo man 4 stunden questet und davon 2 mit laufen verbringt


----------



## Giuzz (23. August 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Es werden nur Todesminen + Burg Schattenfang auf 85 angehoben...Wie es mit anderen alten Instanzen aussieht weiß ich nicht genau,aber jedenfalls lassen sie viele so wie sie sind.Außerdem haben sie die Gebiete so gemacht das man dann anständig leveln kann,net so wie es derzeit im Brachland ist,wo man 4 stunden questet und davon 2 mit laufen verbringt



DM und bsf könnte man doch ruhig 2x im spiel, weil DM meine erste Instanz war und naja ich sie einfach genial finde und sie für mich 100% auf diese Stufe ins Spiel gehört, aber das andere kling auf jedenfall nicht schlecht...^^


----------



## Vrocas (23. August 2009)

@Mithriwan...

ich bin Obamas Sohn :O


----------



## Thunderphönix (23. August 2009)

Aja zum Phasing

Sehr vieles wird mit Phasing gemacht,auch teilweise so das man dann mit niedrigstufigen zusammenspielen kann.Aber das dass ganze Addon mit Phasing gemacht wird ist sehr unwahrscheinlich,und es werden schon viele veränderungen zu sehen sein


----------



## Massìv (23. August 2009)

Was du da redest ist alles sinnfrei?
Wie sollen Lowies Leveln wenn sie erst Level 10 oder so sind? Nach deiner Theorie gibt es keine Low Mobs oder was?
Ohh man


----------



## Maximolider (23. August 2009)

es werden alle veränderungen zu sehen sein,phasing höchstens ab level 80 beim levelfortschritt!
das addon könnte eigentlich auch wow 2 heissen,die welt ändert sich für alle zu jedem zeitpunkt...und nach 5 jahren ist das auch gut so!


----------



## Giuzz (23. August 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> die welt ändert sich für alle zu jedem zeitpunkt...und nach 5 jahren ist das auch gut so!


Falls das ganze gut umgesetzt wird dann /sign aber falls nur scheisse dabei rauskommt nicht


----------



## Giuzz (23. August 2009)

....


----------



## Maximolider (23. August 2009)

das werden wir allerdings erst sehen,wenn das addon da ist....


----------



## Diregon (23. August 2009)

also in erster hinnsicht würd ich einfach mal sagen abwarten und teetrinken...
denn bis zum release kann sich noch einiges ändern..

außerdem werden 2 neue rassen eingeführt die mit lvl 5 starten..diese rassen starten in einem gebiet indem sie bsi lvl 15 lvl können...danach werden sie höchstwarscheinlisch wiedereinmal durch quests auf den weiteren weg geleitet..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lest doch einfach mal alle infos und nich nur son kleingefissels


----------



## Abigayle (23. August 2009)

Jetzt beruhigt auch mal wieder alle. Das AddOn ist noch nicht mal raus, und schon machen sich alle in die Hose.
Ich gehe davon aus das entweder Phasing eingesetzt wird oder das die Anfangsgebiete umgesetzt werden. Das Level 1 neben Level 80ger Mobs anfangen ist ne lächerliche Idee, meint ihr nicht? So bekloppt wird Blizzard nicht sein.


----------



## Genker (23. August 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Die machen das 100% mit Phasing.


Das würde ich mir sehr wünschen.
Doch ich denke und glaube gehört/gelesen zu haben, dass diese Veränderung komplett für alle Spieler wirksam wird und somit den Weg des Phasing nicht einzuschlagen.


----------



## Giuzz (23. August 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Jetzt beruhigt auch mal wieder alle. Das AddOn ist noch nicht mal raus, und schon machen sich alle in die Hose.
> Ich gehe davon aus das entweder Phasing eingesetzt wird oder das die Anfangsgebiete umgesetzt werden. Das Level 1 neben Level 80ger Mobs anfangen ist ne lächerliche Idee, meint ihr nicht? So bekloppt wird Blizzard nicht sein.



Hoffen wir das mal, oder freuen uns auf grenzenloses lowie ganking.

Wen ein 85er in paar sekunden in ein gebiet fliegen kann in dem 1-60er lvln, wird sicher geil für die levelnden


----------



## Trules1 (23. August 2009)

NO PHASING


Die alte Welt wird verändert, aber KEINS der alten gebiete wird mobs 60+ haben FERTIG:

Lies doch erst mal richtig bevor ihr so ein scheiss erzählt.


----------



## Mithriwan (23. August 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Die Levelmöglichkeiten werden in den Gebieten neu verteilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut doch einfach mal auf die Bilder und versucht zu verstehen, was man da sieht...
Und, klickts im Kopf? Da muss doch was passieren im alten Uhrwerk.

Aber ich wiederhol mich hier jetzt zum letzten mal, ich glaub einige WOLLEN es garnicht schnallen. ^^
Achja:



Bader schrieb:


> SIE MACHEN ES NICHT MIT PHASING! ENDGÜLTIG!
> 
> OFFIZIEL BESTÄTIGT!
> 
> Die alte Welt wird für alle verändert, auch für die, die das Addon ned kaufen.



Damit is nu eigentlich alles gesagt. ^^


----------



## Gulwar (23. August 2009)

Man sollte wissen, in welchen Gebieten man sich rumtreibt und in welchen nicht. So einfach ist das.
Du gehst ja auch net mit Lvl 10 nach BC questen. Und in den Low Level Gebieten gibts ganz sicher keine Level 80 Mobs
Und die, die kein BC haben werden sicher keine 80er Mobs erblicken. Wie gehabt also


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (23. August 2009)

*hust* fliegen ab 60 in azeroth O_o naja hf


----------



## Maximolider (23. August 2009)

ich glaube,man kann hier so oft schreiben wie man will,das blizz gesagt hat es gibt kein phasing ausser bei level 80+,die,die jammern wollen überlesen es einfach oder lesen nur die überschrift und anworten dann,ohne einmal in den thread zu gucken.naja,so sind sie halt,die wowler die immer jammern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (23. August 2009)

Egal was sie fürn Addon rausbringen würden,es würde immer diese lästigen Flamer geben die sich mit nichts zufrieden geben


----------



## Gulwar (23. August 2009)

Aschenbringer schrieb:


> *hust* fliegen ab 60 in azeroth O_o naja hf


Es iist noch nicht sicher wie das geregelt wird. Es wird also sicherlich irgendwelche Einschränkungen geben. Phasing wäre eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Abigayle (23. August 2009)

Trules1 schrieb:


> NO PHASING
> 
> 
> Die alte Welt wird verändert, aber KEINS der alten gebiete wird mobs 60+ haben FERTIG:
> ...




Wer schreit hat nicht automatisch Recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithriwan (23. August 2009)

In diesem Falle schon.


----------



## Rodgar_9 (23. August 2009)

also soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, soll sich die Umwelt dem Spielerfortschritt (in diesem Fall LVL) anpassen


----------



## Mithriwan (23. August 2009)

Rodgar_9 schrieb:


> also soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, soll sich die Umwelt dem Spielerfortschritt (in diesem Fall LVL) anpassen



Quatsch, das war Oblivion.


----------



## Reylor (23. August 2009)

Endlich gibt es kein Classic mehr !
Ist ein guter Schritt von Blizzard find ich


----------



## Maximolider (23. August 2009)

argh.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
phasing vieleicht,aber erst ab level 80+...wie oft man das in der zeit bis zum addon wohl wiederholen muss?


----------



## Chris21 (23. August 2009)

Liebe Flamergemeinde
Es gibt einen netten spruch der heißt lesen bildet:
Hier eine BUFFED news dir ihr euch mal durchlesen solltet bevor ihr hier anfangt zu spekulieren:
http://wow.buffed.de/features/5290/die-alt...die-neuen-zonen


----------



## Slarianox (23. August 2009)

Leute Ganz einfach, Es wird Für ALLLE Verändert und in der Grundform der Zwerstörung sein wie sie Deathwing gemacht hat, ich Vermute Einfach das Pashing soll eine Noch Vortgeschrittene Version der Gebiete Zeigen, Z.b. Standart Brachland 1 Riss in der Mitte oder wo auch immer, 1. phashing Wird Brachland noch von einem Vulkan Mit Lava Zugesetzt, oder halt so etwas in der art aber die Grundzerstörung Betrifft jeden ob Classic Bc wotlk oder Cataclysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## somogu (23. August 2009)

Dunkelwolf schrieb:


> Ich muss da unweigerlich an diejenigen denken, die noch questen/leveln, für die ist es noch härter, wenn die durchs Brachland müssen...


ehm sie müssen doch ggarnicht durchs brachland es gibt neue lvlzonen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 z.B azshara


----------



## Vågor1 (23. August 2009)

Ohne alle 4 Seiten gelesen zu haben:

http://www.buffed.de/news/11630/wow-faq-zu...ysm-erweiterung

Lest es einfach, dann kann man hier eigentlich zumachen^^


----------



## Nimophelio (23. August 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Die machen das 100% mit Phasing.


Da hat sich jemand nicht informiert. Sie machen es nämlich nicht mit Phasing.


----------



## Lakron (23. August 2009)

Trules1 schrieb:


> NO PHASING
> 
> 
> Die alte Welt wird verändert, aber KEINS der alten gebiete wird mobs 60+ haben FERTIG:
> ...



Tja tut mir ja leid aber du bist hier leider derjenige der nicht lesen kann.. DOCH es werden alte gebiete veränder auch wenn du classic spielst und DOCH es werden lv 80- 85 mobs in der alten welt wie zbsp dem brachland rumlaufen


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (23. August 2009)

Reylor schrieb:


> Endlich gibt es kein Classic mehr !
> Ist ein guter Schritt von Blizzard find ich


omg. Du musst classic nicht spielen dir kann es also egal sein obs da ist oder nicht.
Da es aber Leute gibt die classic noch spielen ist diese Aussage schwachsinn.
Oder gib uns ein Grund warum sie classic entfernen sollten.


----------



## Maximolider (23. August 2009)

werde sie,aber blitt wird wohl dafür sorgendas dies ein bisschen getrennt von den lowies passiert,oder wie soll man sonnst questen?und glaub mir,blizz wird sich da seine gedanken zu gemacht haben,versprochen.


----------



## Maximolider (23. August 2009)

warum man auf die idee kommen kann classic in der form zu entfernen? wieviele spieler mögen wohl noch 60er chars haben und mit denen raiden?denke,es sind nicht alzu viele,und deswegen kann blizz classic verändern,es bleibt ja spielbar und wird neuer inhalt,nur etwas veändert....man könnte auch sagen:

wow 2 

kommt.


----------



## Shintuargar (23. August 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Quatsch, das war Oblivion.



Ganz unrecht hat er aber nicht, allerdings mit dem Spielfortschritt, den man durch Quests erreicht hat. Hat denn keiner die Argentumquests zu Beginn von Eiskrone und die mit dem Schattengewölbe gemacht? Das sind Beispiele für Phasing. Wer die Quests gemacht hat, sieht einen Stützpunkt mit weiteren Questgebern inklusive Flugpunkt. Alle, die diese Quests dafür nicht gemacht haben, sehen nur ein Gebäude mit feindlichen Mobs. Kein Flugpunkt, keine weiteren Questgeber. Frage wird sein, wie oft wird Blizzard das einsetzen, in WotLK haben sie es ja eher sporadisch eingesetzt.

Dadurch, dass alle Questgebiete neu bearbeitet werden, werden levelende Spieler auch nur in Kontakt mit Gegenden kommen, die ihrem Level angemessen sind. Da wird niemand an 85er Mobs vorbei müssen. Die Quests werden auch alle auf die neue Situation angepasst werden. Kann mir vorstellen, dass ein kleiner Untoter recht früh mit den Worgen konfrontiert wird. Der Großteil der bekannten Quests wird aber sicherlich erhalten bleiben.

Eventuell bekommen die 80iger den südlichen Teil des Brachlandes zum leveln und questen, da wird Blizzard aber für sorgen, dass dort kein Lowlevel hinkommt. Die meisten Gebiete für die 80iger werden völlig neue sein. Ich hab das Gefühl, manche glauben komplett Azeroth wird nun Zone für Highlevels...


----------



## Giuzz (23. August 2009)

*Das Brachland wurde in zwei Teile gespalten, die eine Hälfte ist für die Spieler auf niedrigen Stufen, die andere für die auf höheren Stufen*


----------



## Cloudsbrother (23. August 2009)

Diregon schrieb:


> also in erster hinnsicht würd ich einfach mal sagen abwarten und teetrinken...
> denn bis zum release kann sich noch einiges ändern..
> 
> außerdem werden 2 neue rassen eingeführt die mit lvl 5 starten..diese rassen starten in einem gebiet indem sie bsi lvl 15 lvl können...danach werden sie höchstwarscheinlisch wiedereinmal durch quests auf den weiteren weg geleitet..
> ...



Was du sagst ist fast richtig. 
Das Fast weil die beiden Rassen genauso mit lv 1 starten.
Es stimmt das diese beiden auf der Blizzcon mit 5 gestartet sind aber aus anderen gründen.
Kann man glaube ich genau bei den "Frage und Antworten" teil durchlesen.


----------



## Mithriwan (23. August 2009)

Lakron schrieb:


> Tja tut mir ja leid aber du bist hier leider derjenige der nicht lesen kann.. DOCH es werden alte gebiete veränder auch wenn du classic spielst und DOCH es werden lv 80- 85 mobs in der alten welt wie zbsp dem brachland rumlaufen



Nein, werden sie nicht. Die Gebiete, in denen höher levelige Gegner rumlaufen, sind neu oder neu bearbeitet und von den low level gebiten jederzeit klar getrennt.
Im Brachland z.B. durch eine Spalte.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (23. August 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> warum man auf die idee kommen kann classic in der form zu entfernen? wieviele spieler mögen wohl noch 60er chars haben und mit denen raiden?denke,es sind nicht alzu viele,und deswegen kann blizz classic verändern,es bleibt ja spielbar und wird neuer inhalt,nur etwas veändert....man könnte auch sagen:
> 
> wow 2
> 
> kommt.


naja
Ony wird nichtmehr für 60er zugänglich sein (Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden, wenn ja berichtigt mich).
Ob MC noch zugänglich ist wird sich Zeigen (Vllt designen sie das ja um da ragnaros in hyjal ist). Naxx ist eh weg.


----------



## Maximolider (23. August 2009)

ja,richtig,es wird verändert,was anderes hab ich dochnicht gesagt.und ja,es ist nichtmehr wie vorher,aber spielbar und die inhalte ändern sich.
wow 2 eben..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giuzz (23. August 2009)

Ok es gibt eine Spalte im Brachland, hoffe schwer das man nicht einfach darüber fliegen kann-.- sonst lowie ganking inc


----------



## Thunderphönix (23. August 2009)

Ja es ist richtig das man auf der Blizzcon mit Level 5 starten konnte,der Grund war aber ganz einfach zu erklären,das liegt daran das die Anfangsgebiete der jeweiligen Klassen noch nicht fertig sind


----------



## Maximolider (23. August 2009)

wer lowies ganken will tut das heute auch schon,egal,ob er fliegen kann.


----------



## Achanjiati (23. August 2009)

Ich bin echt erstaunt wieviel hier behauptet wird obwohl an den letzten Tagen bereits klare Fakten geschaffen wurden. Spekulationen und Glaube sind hierbei fehl am Platze und auch nicht notwendig.

Es wird fuer die Weltveraenderungen kein Phasing genutzt.
Es werden alle sehen, auch jene welche nur den WoW-Basisaccount ohne jedes AddOn besitzen. Es findet eine laengst ueberfaellige geschichtliche Weiterentwicklung in der alten Welt statt. Eine Entwicklung welche fuer alle sichtbar ist.
Das hier oft angesprochene Brachland wird aufgeteilt. In einen Niedrigstufigen und einen Hochstufigen Bereich. 

Wer sich darueber hinaus auch noch mal ins Gedaechtnis ruft wurden im Laufe der letzten Monate und Jahre erhebliche Erleichterungen geschaffen zu Leveln. Es bestand auch ohne weiteres die Moeglichkeit rein auf einem Kontinent zu leveln, von den erhaltenen Erfahrungspunkten her. Es ist also nicht notwendig fuer einen Spieler die volle Bandbreite der Levelgebiete wie bisher zur Verfuegung zu haben, hier kann bedenkenlos ein Teil abgeknapst werden um dafuer der Zielgruppe, den Spielern auf dem Maximallevel, mehr Inhalt zur Beschaeftigung zu bieten.


----------



## boeggla (23. August 2009)

Hi!

Na, für mich als relativen Neuling wirkt das schnelle Updaten schon etwas "abschreckend"... man kann nicht so einfach den Anspruch haben, 95% ds Spiels durch zu haben, schon gar nicht als casual Spieler. Da ist ja kein "Ende" in Sicht.
Kaum ist 3.2 raus, wird 3.2.2 im detail durchgekaut, das nächste große Uptdate ist auch schon angekündigt...das artet ja fast in Streß aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fände es schöner, wenn die updates zwei Wochen auf den PTR kommen, dann released werden und fertig. So wird ja immer schon ein halbes jahr vorher diskutiert, was irgendwann kommen wird und die Hälfte der Leute haben dann eh wieder was dran auszusetzen.


----------



## Maximolider (23. August 2009)

gewöhn dich dran,nirgends wird so viel gemeckert als im wow-forum....aber es ist gott sei dank nicht die hälfte der spieler sondern nur ein kleiner,nicht representativer teil der spielerschafft...die meisten spielen einfach und haben spaß....sehr vernünftige menschen also.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mo3 (23. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und? Dass sie 60 sind ist deren Entscheidung. Entweder sie leben mit den Veränderungen, sie quitten oder sie leveln mal weiter.



Aber ein totales /sign !


----------



## Komakomi (23. August 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Die machen das 100% mit Phasing.


jepp, wurde ofiziell so angekündigt.


----------



## Maximolider (23. August 2009)

na klar,phasing....irgendwann,in einem halbem jahr oder so,werdet ihr wirklich glauben,das sie es mit phasing machen...euren intelekt möchte ich wirklich haben,verneige mich da mal gaaanz tief und erstarre in ehrfurcht..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teilzeitmobschlachter (23. August 2009)

Es wird kein altes Classic mehr geben, was ich schade finde. es sind manche gebiete überarbeitet, manche nicht. das brachland wird zb zweigeteilt sein, die eine Hälfte wie bisher für niedrige levels, die andere dann dür die "neuen". Sobald die neue welt on ist gibt es kein zurück! man muss das add on nicht mal installieren. nur bestimmte gebiete und die neuen klassen erschließen sich durch das add on.

ich würde mir einen classic-server wünschen, da ich noch nicht so viel in der alten welt gemacht habe...


----------



## Maximolider (23. August 2009)

wartet,ich schreibe jetzt mal auf wie oft in diesem thread gesagt wirde,das es kein phasing gibt und darauf die frage kam,ob es phasing gibt,bzw das brachland zweigeteilt sein wird....das kann dochnicht wahr sein das einfach geschrieben wird ohne auch nur einen kleinen teil des themas zu lesen....ihr macht mir angst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (23. August 2009)

Der Content eines Addons ist theoretisch auf 1 Jahr ausgelegt. Praktisch dauerte es bisher ja fast 2 Jahre jeweils. Während Vielspieler die Inhalte in wenigen Wochen durch haben, schafft es auch der Grossteil der Casuals locker bis zur nächsten Erweiterung. Und wer es in 5 Jahren nicht schafft, (sry, aber da fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis) hat sich das falsche Spiel ausgesucht. Für Leute die keine Zeit zum zocken haben und die sich trotzdem in Online Spielen messen wollen, bleiben ja die Browser Spiele. Da kann man auch zocken ohne anwesend zu sein ^^


----------



## Maximolider (23. August 2009)

naja,mal ganu ehrlich,wer hatte es denn in wenigen wochen durch?das ist wohl nur ein ganz kleiner teil der spieler,die meisten sind immernoch mit ulduar beschäftigt....


----------



## Sethclaw (23. August 2009)

Bliizard hat dazu schon was dazu geasgt, die neuen gebiete werdn abgetrennt durch schneisen etc wie schon erwähnt & wie man im Brachland im Video sieht, daher wirds keine Probleme geben


----------



## The-Dragon (23. August 2009)

Ich glaube, der TE ging wirklich davon aus, das Azeroth nur für hochstufige Charaktere umgestaltet wird, die Nordend durchaben.
Das ist aber definitiv nicht der Fall. Sämtliche Gebiete werden umgestaltet, die vorhandenen Quests werden durch neue ersetzt, die bisherigen Instanzen fallen weg und werden durch Neue ersetzt. Die Stützpunkte verändern teilweise ihre Position. Der komplette Levelbereich wird ganz neu gestaltet. Und hier kommt das Phasing ins Spiel. In Nordend ausgetestet, für gut befunden und nun verstärkt eingesetzt. Das leveln wird zu einer ganz neuen Erfahrung, weil sich die Welt mit dem Questfortschritt eben ändert, so wie in Eiskrone etwa.

Die Katastrophe wird aber für alle zu sehen sein, mit oder ohne Addon. Wer sich also beispielsweise am Vorabend des Addon-Releases in Auberdine im Gasthaus ausloggt, wird am nächsten Tage in plötzlich in Ruinen stehen. Und dafür wird sich Blizzard hoffentlich noch eine Lösung einfallen lassen. Denn wer sich beispielsweise in Astranaar im Gasthaus ausloggt, wird sich am nächsten Tag in einem von der Horde kontrollierten Astranaar wiederfinden und wohl von den Wachen gleich mal zum Geistheiler geschickt werden.

Wer sich aber noch im Levelbereich befindet, und das werden Viele sein, auch wenn es größtenteils Twinks sind, wird eben in der veränderten Welt "aufwachen", mit einem leeren Questlog und jeder Menge Ausrufezeichen auf seiner Minimap.

Somit auch der perfekte Zeitpunkt für ein Reroll. Den wer mit Cataclysm erst einsteigt, wird sich durch eine ganz andere Welt questen, als bisher. Ich werde das definitiv auch tun, zumal es ja dann neue Klassenkombis gibt. Genau genommen ist Cataclysm tatsächlich WoW 2, da es die Welt nicht einfach "ergänzt" wie die bisherigen Addons, sondern uns eine völlig veränderte Welt präsentiert. Somit wird auch das leveln weder interessant, weil es nicht nur neue, unbekannte Quests sind, sondern auch veränderte Gebiete. Und durch interessantere Quests und Phasing wird das auch viel mehr Spaß machen. Außerdem werden die Talentbäume komplett neu überarbeitet und es wird neue Wege geben, seinen Charakter zu individualisieren, was man auch alles erst mal neu lernen muss.

Cataclysm stellt das leveln, die Geschichte, den Konflikt zwischen Allianz und Horde in den Vordergrund. Und auch im High-End-Content wird es nicht mehr nur ums raiden gehen, wie schon angekündigt wird es wieder Instanzquests geben. Auch Prequests werden wieder eingeführt. Und die Wogen werden geglättet, die durch die ganzen Erweiterungen enstanden sind. Keine 60er oder 70er Epics mehr, nur noch die 80er Epics die mitleveln. Wobei das noch nicht feststeht, was denn nun mit den 80er Epics passiert.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (23. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und? Dass sie 60 sind ist deren Entscheidung. Entweder sie leben mit den Veränderungen, sie quitten oder sie leveln mal weiter.



So isses!

Wer nicht mitzieht muss mit den Konsequenzen leben. Ein Spiel entwickelt sich nunmal weiter. Genauso entwickelt sich auch unsere Gesellschaft weiter. Man schaue sich nur die alten Säcke an mit ihrem "Früher war alles besser" Geschwafel. Die konnten sich auch nicht anpassen und nicht einmal den Computer in der Bank zum einzahlen von Geld benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja, selber Schuld.


----------



## Trules1 (24. August 2009)

Lakron schrieb:


> Tja tut mir ja leid aber du bist hier leider derjenige der nicht lesen kann.. DOCH es werden alte gebiete veränder auch wenn du classic spielst und DOCH es werden lv 80- 85 mobs in der alten welt wie zbsp dem brachland rumlaufen




Nein werden es nicht. Nur die neue gebiete haben level 78+ mobs.

Brachland wird geteilt, jedoch wird eins bestimmt von level 10-20 gehen und das andere vielleicht 30-40.


----------



## Valnar93 (24. August 2009)

Es wurde an der Blizzcon erklärt, und sogar bei Buffed in den News erwähnt, einfach mal reinschauen.

PS:



Rexo schrieb:


> _o man warum mussen die meisten hier immer mit kompleten quots kommen -.-_



Danke für den sinnvollen Beitrag, wieder einmal!


----------



## MrBlaki (24. August 2009)

Wenn nicht schon 800 mal gesagt wurde das es mit Ohasing gemacht wird wäre der Thread nicht so sinnlos oO


----------



## Maximolider (24. August 2009)

oh,was ist mit den gebieten?phasing?..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die gebiete werden für alle level geändert,nur weil es dort vieleicht beim alten level bleibt heisst es nicht,das das gebiet das alte bleibt,einige werden trotzdem geändert,sehen anders aus,bekommen neue quests...wie oft denn noch?


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (24. August 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Die machen das 100% mit Phasing.


Die Veränderungen werden nicht mit Phasing geschehen und sind unwideruflich!

Warum kein Phasing? Weils mit keinem Wort erwähnt wurde UND weil die Spielerschaft von neuen und alten Spielern zu sehr getrennt wäre.


----------



## Maximolider (24. August 2009)

jep,das alte azerot ist für immer weg,es kommt ein neues,ende,aus,kein phasing,kein garnix,einfach weg für immer....gut so,nach 5 jahren hat man es vieleicht dochmal gesehen...^^


----------



## Theralk (24. August 2009)

Es wird *kein Phasing* geben, die alte welt wird es garnicht mehr geben. in der neuen "alten" welt, wird man immer noch von 1-60 lvln können, dann scherbenwelt, nordend und die 80+ gebiete werde neue sein, die z-b. durch splitten des brachlands entstehen. oder einige lowlvl, gebiete werden koplett 80+. da mann ja jetzt schon schneller lvlt und es bis dahin bestimmt nochmal beschleunigt wird, wird man auch mit weniger lowlvl gebieten in der alten welt ohne probleme lvln können.


bin jetzt zu faul da die nachweise für rauszusuchen. kann jeder selber machen auf den offiziellen seiten.


----------



## Ashaqun (24. August 2009)

Wo ist das Problem und warum muss man darüber 6 Seiten lang diskutieren? Die Levelgebiete werden einfach neu verteilt. Es nimmt ja wohl niemand an, dass Level 10er z.B. im Brachland questen werden, wo Level 80er Mobs rumlaufen, oder?


----------



## Deathknight3 (24. August 2009)

Also ich hab noch nie, auch nur einen Spieler gesehen der immer noch 60 is und in Classic rumgammelt.


----------



## Spectrales (24. August 2009)

LoL.


----------



## Düstermond (24. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und? Dass sie 60 sind ist deren Entscheidung. Entweder sie leben mit den Veränderungen, sie quitten oder sie leveln mal weiter.



Du könntest Geschäftsmann sein: "Kauf, oder verpiss dich!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

So wie ich verstanden habe kommen diese Spieler doch gar nicht in die "neuen" Zonen(Hyjal, Twilight Highlands, Uldum, Sunken City, [...]) mit 80+ Gegner rein. Und in den alten Zonen wurden nur Veränderungen gemacht. (zB. werden westliche und östliche Pestländer ja 30-45 Gebiete etc.)
Also sollten sich Spieler ohne Addon am wenigsten Sorgen, denn sie bekommen ein halbes Addon völlig kostenfrei.


----------



## Maximolider (24. August 2009)

richtig.....nur vieleicht werden einige 40er raidinnis für level 60 nichtmehr zu betreten sein,aber das betrifft wirklich nur einen winzigen teil der spielerschaft.


----------



## Trules1 (24. August 2009)

100000000000000000000000000000000000000000 es wird KEIN GETEILTES BRACHLAND mit level 78+ Mobs geben.


----------



## Greka (24. August 2009)

Phasing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (24. August 2009)

<3 Buffed Com

Posten ohne sich ein paar andere Posts durchzulesen


----------



## immortal15 (24. August 2009)

es wurde doch gesagt das teilweise die gebiete ( brachland ) geteilt werden .... ausserdem kommen noch neue gebiete dazu

und zum thema was sollen die 60er machen ? ganz einfahc mak lvln...wow ist halt nicht für lowies gemacht


----------



## Stonewhip (24. August 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Die machen das 100% mit Phasing.


Ich hab jetzt echt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber spätestens bei solchen (gravierenden) Änderungen stößt Phasing an seine Grenzen.

Man bedenke:

- Spieler loggt sich am Tag vor dem Addon aus und hat 25 Quests im Log, die in der alten Welt auszuführen sind.
- Spieler installiert das Addon.
- Spieler loggt sich ein und kann keine Quests mehr beenden oder abgeben, weil die NPC's/MOBS weg oder völlig zerstreut sind.

Was Blizzard mit "Cataclysm" macht/vor hat, ist (quasi) ein neues "altes" WoW herausbringen. Ich denke in diesem Umfang ist kein Phasing mehr möglich.
Blizzard "baut" schließlich die komplette Welt (endlich) in (Echt-)3D nach/neu auf, sonst wäre das mit dem Fliegen ja kein so großes Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (24. August 2009)

hirnlose post ohne ende....wer in diesem thread noch weiter von phasing im bezug auf die für alle sichtbare spielwelt redet sollte sich wirklich auf seinen geisteszustand untersuchen lassen oder endlich lesen lernen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (24. August 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> hirnlose post ohne ende....wer in diesem thread noch weiter von phasing im bezug auf die für alle sichtbare spielwelt redet sollte sich wirklich auf seinen geisteszustand untersuchen lassen oder endlich lesen lernen.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder aber dieser jemand hockt nicht 24/7 vor MMO-Champion und aktuallisiert die Seite alle 5 Sekunden neu um auch gar keine neue Textzeilen und/oder Informationen zu verpassen.
Denk mal drüber nach, es gibt Leute die haben gar nicht die Zeit für sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (24. August 2009)

hallo?wie oft wurde in diesem thread gesagt,das es kein phasing gibt?20mal?30mal?
wenn man dann die frechheit besitzt,zu posten ohne mehr als die überschrift gelesen zu haben,dann hat das nichts mit zeit zu tun sondern eindeutig mit geistiger umnachtung!


----------



## Raxon22 (24. August 2009)

Lasst sie doch einfach,ich mein geht ja die nix an die schon 80 sind und wenn die nicht weiter machen geht es ja uns ehrlich gesagt ja nix an oder?


----------



## Perfectenemy (24. August 2009)

Mich würde viel mehr interessieren was mit den Chars passiert die irgendwo in der Weltgeschichte rumstehen aber es nach dem Addon diese Gebiete gar nicht mehr gibt. Werden die alle in eine Hauptstadt geportet? 

Stellt euch vor du logst mit einem twink ein und stehst plötzlich in einem Lavafluss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizz geht wahrscheinlich davon aus das alle bis zum Addon 10 80er haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (24. August 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Mich würde viel mehr interessieren was mit den Chars passiert die irgendwo in der Weltgeschichte rumstehen aber es nach dem Addon diese Gebiete gar nicht mehr gibt. Werden die alle in eine Hauptstadt geportet?
> 
> Stellt euch vor du logst mit einem twink ein und stehst plötzlich in einem Lavafluss.
> 
> ...



Wie ich es jetzt schon sehe: Die ganze Leute, die sich vor Wotlk ins alte Naxx begeben haben, was ist mit denen passiert? Die standen dann vermutlich auch in einer Hauptstadt, oder?

Ich freue mich schon drauf, wenn ich mit meinem Goblin das neue Azeroth durchstreifen darf.


----------



## lord just (24. August 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Oder aber dieser jemand hockt nicht 24/7 vor MMO-Champion und aktuallisiert die Seite alle 5 Sekunden neu um auch gar keine neue Textzeilen und/oder Informationen zu verpassen.
> Denk mal drüber nach, es gibt Leute die haben gar nicht die Zeit für sowas.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja es würde ja reichen, wenn man nur ein mal auf mmo-champion geht, oder auf buffed geht oder aber sich mal den blizzard faq durchliest oder auch einfach die anderen posts im thread liest. es ist schon seit freitag 20.30uhr bekannt, dass das ganze nicht über phasing gemacht wird und seit dem gibt es auch schon den offiziellen blizzard faq zum nächsten add-on.


dann zur frage was mit den leuten passiert die in nem gebiet sind, das es nicht mehr gibt. es verschwinden keine gebiete. wenn man sich die neue weltkarte mit den zonen anguckt, dann sieht man, dass alle gebiete erhalten bleiben. nur das design und der levelbereich der zone wird geändert. zur not kann blizzard es aber auch einfach so machen wie damals bei naxx. die spieler werden einfach dorthin geportet, wo ihr ruhestein ist und ansonsten einfach in die hauptstadt.


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (24. August 2009)

Natürlich, ist gleich wieder alles die totale Verarsche...


Man man, ihr habt das Spiel noch nichtmal eine Minute erlebt und versucht schonwieder es zu sezieren...wartet doch einfach ab, ihr kauft es doch eh!
Und alle werden es verschlingen und die meisten werden es grandios finden, weil es einfach das Erfolgsrezept ist nach so vielen Jahren die alte Welt wieder interessant zu machen. Ganz einfache Sache...

Und jetzt blubbert weiter, ich spiel und warte ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (24. August 2009)

Die Quests werden schon so überarbeitet werden, dass keine LVL 10er in 80er Gebiete geschickt werden. Wer gerade dort ist, wird entweder rausgeportet (davon gehe ich aus), oder die Patches werden so früh angekündigt, dass man sich locker da rausbewegen kann ...

Wer danach aus Gewohnheit oder Neugierde da hingeht, merkt schon früh genug, was Sache ist. Wenn ich nen Twink den Weg zum Kloster durch die Pessis nehmen lasse, bin ich mir des Risikos schließlich auch bewusst. Trau den Leuten doch ein bischen denken zu ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (24. August 2009)

Es wurde zwar schon geschrieben, aber ich schreibe es aus reiner Nächstenliebe erneut: Phasing.



> Die Quests werden schon so überarbeitet werden, dass keine LVL 10er in 80er Gebiete geschickt werden. Wer gerade dort ist, wird entweder rausgeportet (davon gehe ich aus), oder die Patches werden so früh angekündigt, dass man sich locker da rausbewegen kann ...



Und die Gesichtspalme des Tages geht an den Urheber des oben zitierten Textes.



> Trau den Leuten doch ein bischen denken zu ... rolleyes.gif



Hab lernen müssen, dass dies unmöglich ist.


----------



## Maximolider (24. August 2009)

stimmt,alles läuft über phasing...und zwar so,das man auch mit den lowies spielen kann.frage mich nur,was passiert mit denen,laufen doch überall 80er mobs rum.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (24. August 2009)

da möchte ich mir echt keinen char mehr von 1 hochziehen müssen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (24. August 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> stimmt,alles läuft über phasing...und zwar so,das man auch mit den lowies spielen kann.frage mich nur,was passiert mit denen,laufen doch überall 80er mobs rum....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das geht natürlich nicht mehr. Ich find die "Erweiterung" sowieso scheisse.



> da möchte ich mir echt keinen char mehr von 1 hochziehen müssen...


Wieso? Ändert sich doch 1-79(?) nix in der alten Welt. Phasing.


----------



## Maximolider (24. August 2009)

ich nicht,ich freue mich,vor allem auf das phasing.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2009)

Phasing ist doch nichts besonderes neues... aber trotzdem interessant... aber muß noch bissel überarbeitet werden.


----------



## Piposus (24. August 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> ich nicht,ich freue mich,vor allem auf das phasing....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und auf die Idiotenausrichtung der Itemstats auch?


----------



## Maximolider (24. August 2009)

das werden wir sehen wie es sich anspielt...ich für meinen teil würde wohl sogar davon profitieren,wenn man als krieger dual tank hat war es garnicht immer so einfach critimunität zu halten,wenn man nicht alles andere vernachlässigen will....aber hauptsache phasing kommt im großen stil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiss garnicht,ob ich nach dem nachtdienst jetzt schlafen kann,wo ich erfahren habe,das alles mit phasing gemacht wird,so freue ich mich auf phasing.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (24. August 2009)

Maximolider schrieb:


> das werden wir sehen wie es sich anspielt...ich für meinen teil würde wohl sogar davon profitieren,wenn man als krieger dual tank hat war es garnicht immer so einfach critimunität zu halten,wenn man nicht alles andere vernachlässigen will....aber hauptsache phasing kommt im großen stil...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja wie bitte sollen sie es sonst machen? Du Clown Du.

Und ja, man musste bisher bei Items auch denken. Denken kann aber die Mehrheit nicht. Deshalbt wird Denken wegfallen. Gut ne?


----------



## Bellthane (24. August 2009)

Hey manche Leute sind echt ignorant. LEST ihr eigentlich irgendwas zum neuen Addon, oder schaut ihr einfach nur das Video an und flamed dann rum, dass sowieso alles scheisse wird und nur Classic wirklich gut war?

Es wird nix über Phasing gemacht. Sämtliche Gebiete werden überarbeitet. Wenn du zum Addon nen neuen Char beginnst, startest du bereits in der verwüsteten Welt. Es gibt dann halt keine 5 verschiedenen Gebiete mehr für jeden Lvl-Bereich, sondern nur mehr 2 oder 3. Das Twinken wird somit zu einer völlig neuen Erfahrung, da die Gebiete komplett anders werden. Lvln wird dadurch aber auch einfacher, weil man es linearer gestalten kann und man somit noch schneller nen Char oben hat.


----------



## Maximolider (24. August 2009)

keine ahnung wie sonnst,wäre ja schlimm,wenn man die alte welt zerstören würde nur für ein addon,und das nach erst 5 jahren...da bin ich heilfroh,das phasing kommt,da kann ich auch mit meiner classicgilde weiter die alten 40er raiden....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

ein hoch auf das phasing,

hipp,
hipp,
hurra,

danke blizz für den genialen einfall mit dem phasing.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (24. August 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Hey manche Leute sind echt ignorant. LEST ihr eigentlich irgendwas zum neuen Addon, oder schaut ihr einfach nur das Video an und flamed dann rum, dass sowieso alles scheisse wird und nur Classic wirklich gut war?
> 
> Es wird nix über Phasing gemacht. Sämtliche Gebiete werden überarbeitet. Wenn du zum Addon nen neuen Char beginnst, startest du bereits in der verwüsteten Welt. Es gibt dann halt keine 5 verschiedenen Gebiete mehr für jeden Lvl-Bereich, sondern nur mehr 2 oder 3. Das Twinken wird somit zu einer völlig neuen Erfahrung, da die Gebiete komplett anders werden. Lvln wird dadurch aber auch einfacher, weil man es linearer gestalten kann und man somit noch schneller nen Char oben hat.


Phasing wird massiv zum Einsatz kommen. Ist nicht schlecht, ist nicht gut, ist einfach so.


----------



## Maximolider (24. August 2009)

ich finds toll mit dem phasing......phase mich durch den schlafmangel und die ignoranz einiger leute hier die immer erzählen,die alte welt wird umgebaut auch in eine ganz neue phase.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (24. August 2009)

@Piposus: Es werden nur Questfortschritte verstärkt über Phasing sichtbar gemacht. Die Überarbeitung der Welt wird hingegen für jeden stattfinden. Manche Leute verwechseln es und glauben, die "neuen" Gebiete werden nur über Phasing betretbar sein. Man kann aber bereits mit seinem Lvl 1 Char nach Hyjal laufen. Man wird zwar entsprechend oft sterben, aber es sollte möglich sein, dort auch ohne FM hinzukommen.


----------



## Maximolider (24. August 2009)

phase mich jetzt ins bett und wünsche allen eine gute nacht,äh morgen....diese disskussion zeigt nur wieder ganz deutlich,das 70% der leute die posten den betreffenden thread überhaupt nicht gelesen haben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis nachher,dann bin ich bestimmt wieder in einer anderen phase.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xoulinia Jenkins (24. August 2009)

Diregon schrieb:


> also in erster hinnsicht würd ich einfach mal sagen abwarten und teetrinken...
> denn bis zum release kann sich noch einiges ändern..
> 
> außerdem werden 2 neue rassen eingeführt die mit lvl 5 starten..diese rassen starten in einem gebiet indem sie bsi lvl 15 lvl können...danach werden sie höchstwarscheinlisch wiedereinmal durch quests auf den weiteren weg geleitet..
> ...


Nur so zur Info die neuen Rassen Starten nicht auf LVL 5. lies doch einfach mal alle infos und nich nur son kleingefissels um mit deinen Worten zu sprechen die Startgebiete waren während der Blizzcon schlicht weg noch nicht fertig



"Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten"


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. August 2009)

Ich denk, man muss mit lvl 78 ne Quest machen, nachdem man vllt vom LK gesleept wird, und dann aufwacht, und Azeroth is halt so verwüstet.
Wenn man Azeroth gleich so gestaltet, dann isses für die Lvller echt kacke ohne FM  ( vllt gibts ja dann auch langsames FM ab lvl 40 für 20 G ^^ )


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2009)

Es wird kein Phasing geben... Es wird für alle verändert sein... Wenn es Phasing gibt, dann höchstens wie aktuell aka Hodir Style.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

das wird definitiv über phasing gemacht da verwett ich meinen ogame account drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfug (24. August 2009)

ich glaube das wird über phasing gemacht, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (24. August 2009)

Vochi schrieb:


> Es gibt noch soviele Pre-BC spieler die noch stufe 60 sind.



So what? Retros haben noch ganz andere Probleme, z.B. im RL. Leute, die sich geänderten Bedingungen nicht anpassen können, zahlen immer drauf. Um mal Charles Darwin zu zitieren (Übersetzung von mir): "In der Natur ist es nicht der Stärkste, der gewinnt, sondern der, der sich am flexibelsten auf neue Bedingungen einstellt." Als Beweis führte Darwin u.a. die Dinosaurierer an. Da müssen die Lvl-60-Daureretros aber aufpassen, sonst passen sie bald genausowenig nach Azeroth wie Dinos in eine Eiszeit...


----------



## Bellthane (24. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das wird definitiv über phasing gemacht da verwett ich meinen ogame account drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Los, gib ihn her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xoulinia Jenkins (24. August 2009)

Leute LESEN es wird gesagt das sich die Welt für ALLE Spieler verändert wird wär jawohl blöd man erstellt sich nen Goblin der (aufgrund der Katastrophe) auf der Insel strandet plötzlich wieder in die Classic Welt kommt vor der Katastrophe. Wäre ein bisschen unlogisch oder?Der lvl Weg ändert sich für alle mit oder ohne Addon....


----------



## Duselette (24. August 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> So what? Retros haben noch ganz andere Probleme, z.B. im RL. Leute, die sich geänderten Bedingungen nicht anpassen können, zahlen immer drauf. Um mal Charles Darwin zu zitieren (Übersetzung von mir): "In der Natur ist es nicht der Stärkste, der gewinnt, sondern der, der sich am flexibelsten auf neue Bedingungen einstellt." Als Beweis führte Darwin u.a. die Dinosaurierer an. Da müssen die Lvl-60-Daureretros aber aufpassen, sonst passen sie bald genausowenig nach Azeroth wie Dinos in eine Eiszeit...



ein sehr sinniges und treffendes Beispiel. WoW wird immer weiter entwickelt und angepasst. Das Szenario, das irgendwas Grundlegendes mit Azeroth passiert, macht sehr viel Sinn. Eine statische Welt, die sich nicht verändert, wirkt langweilig und öde. Passiert denn keine Weiterentwicklung oder ist diese nur auf lokal begrenzten Gebieten wie Nordend oder der Scherbe zu finden?

Selbst Nordend soll mit Cataclysm leicht verändert werden. Die Scherbe nun nicht, ist ja logisch. Wir erleben eine dynamische und veränderte Spielwelt. Ich freu mich drauf, wieder die alten "neuen" Gebiete zu entdecken, mal neue Quests während des Levelns zu erleben als immer nur die gleichen mit meinen 4 Twinks, neue Möglichkeiten zu haben, eue Völker erleben, neue Möglichkeiten der Berufe und Talente, das Gildensystem zu testen usw. usf. Ob das alles so kommt wie versprochen und dann noch Spass macht, sie dahingestellt, aber eine gewisse Vorfreude habe ich jetzt schon darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tribola123 (24. August 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Die machen das 100% mit Phasing.



Nein, machen sie nicht, Zitat von Blizzard "Die alte Welt wird, so wie die spieler sie kennen, nicht mehr spielbar sein."
Egal ob man das AddOn instaliert hat oder nicht, Level 1 ist oder Level 85, du befindest dich permanent in der neuen alten Welt.


----------



## Syrras (24. August 2009)

Vanilaa-WoW is dead...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkØm3n (24. August 2009)

Teilzeitmobschlachter schrieb:


> ich würde mir einen classic-server wünschen, da ich noch nicht so viel in der alten welt gemacht habe...



Es waren nun 5 Jahre - und bis Cataclysm erscheint sicher noch über einem Jahr - Zeit um dort was zu machen, wenn dir jetzt die Idee kommt dort was zu machen, sorry, aber hast du Pech.


----------



## Xoulinia Jenkins (24. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich denk, man muss mit lvl 78 ne Quest machen, nachdem man vllt vom LK gesleept wird, und dann aufwacht, und Azeroth is halt so verwüstet.
> Wenn man Azeroth gleich so gestaltet, dann isses für die Lvller echt kacke ohne FM  ( vllt gibts ja dann auch langsames FM ab lvl 40 für 20 G ^^ )



Ähm....kein Kommentar...Warum fm?Es wird warscheinlich erst wichtig wenn man min 78/80 ist. Warscheinlich ist es von Nöten vllt nach Hyjal zu fliegen? Warum als Low Lvler fliegen kannste in Nordend doch auch nich oder? Genau weil es nicht nötig ist der LVL-Fluss wird lediglich verändert nicht entfernt.


----------



## redsnapper (24. August 2009)

Haha wie geil hab mir jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, ist einfach episch hier!
Aber macht ihr mal noch Tagelang so weiter mit eurem Kleinkrieg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS:
Ich finde gut dass Blizz die alte Welt nicht zerstört sondern das über Phasing regelt.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. August 2009)

> Ich finde gut dass Blizz die alte Welt nicht zerstört sondern das über Phasing regelt.



Oo Sie haben gesagt das sie die änderungen für alle Spieler machen und eben nicht über Phasing.


----------



## redsnapper (24. August 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Oo Sie haben gesagt das sie die änderungen für alle Spieler machen und eben nicht über Phasing.



Ach was, wirklich?
Um mich mal selbst zu zitieren:


> hab mir jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen


Fällt dir was auf?


----------



## _Raziel_ (24. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Desolace wird zu einem fruchtbaren Boden, ein Krater zieht sich durchs Brachland. Der Fluss speisst Lava und kein Wasser mehr. Auberdine ist zerstört. Der Wall, der Gilneas schützte, zerstört. Das Schlingendorntal fast ausgerodet.

Versucht das mal in Phasing zu packen... Innerhalb von 5 Quests... Blizzard is gut beim Lore umschreiben, aber nicht so gut.

Cataclysm heisst nicht nur Katastrophe, sondern auch Umwälzung. Und genau das tut Blizzard mit Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreichen.
Jeder, ob Lvl 1, Lvl 60 oder Level 85, wird in der neuen Situation der Welt agieren. Obs den Lvl 10ern nun passt, dass sie nicht mehr durchs Brachland können, oder nicht. Dafür gibts jetzt nen Zeppelin von Donnerfels nach Orgrimmar.

Man wird auch weiterhin von Level 1 bis Level 85 kommen, auch wenn es nicht mehr brainafk nach 0815 Route gehen wird.
Durotar - Brachland - Eschental/Vorgebirge - ect...
Elwyn - Westfall - Eschental - etc...

Und btw. ihr wolltet doch mal was Neues... da habt ihr. Und jetzt passts auch nicht? Entscheidet euch mal endlich.

Naja, hauptsache ich kann mal über OG bzw. SW fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (24. August 2009)

Also ich glaub, dass sie es mit Phasing machen werden.


----------



## Technocrat (24. August 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Also ich glaub, dass sie es mit Phasing machen werden.



Zwar wurde hier und auch von Blizzard drei dutzend Mal gesagt, das sie es NICHT über Phasing machen, aber hey, Unbelehrbare gibt es überall...


----------



## Thí (24. August 2009)

Vochi schrieb:


> Die Spieler sind vollkommen hilflos, wenn Sie in verschiedenen Teilen der neuen "alten" Welt rumlaufen, wenn ich das jetz richtig verstehe, dass es da Level 80+ Monster geben soll.



Nur wenn sie das kommende Add On Cataclysm Installieren, ansonsten bleibt die alte Welt in ihrem momentanen Zustand Erhalten.


----------



## Xoulinia Jenkins (24. August 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Nur wenn sie das kommende Add On Cataclysm Installieren, ansonsten bleibt die alte Welt in ihrem momentanen Zustand Erhalten.


Genauso ist es nicht!!

Wird man die Erweiterung erwerben müssen, um die Auswirkungen der Katastrophe direkt mitzuerleben?

Wenn die Katastrophe sich ereignet, findet sie für alle Spieler statt, unabhängig davon, ob sie die Erweiterung besitzen oder nicht - die Originalversion von Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreichen wird nicht länger spielbar sein. Bestimmte Spielfunktionen wie neue Gebiete, neue Völker und die neue Maximalstufe werden aber nur für diejenigen unter den Spielern zugänglich sein, die die Erweiterung besitzen.

Quelle:
http://www.wow-europe.com/cataclysm/faq/


----------



## Unfug (24. August 2009)

ich denke das die alte welt für alle unter 80 erhalten bleibt, die werden das mit phasing machen.


----------



## lord just (24. August 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Nur wenn sie das kommende Add On Cataclysm Installieren, ansonsten bleibt die alte Welt in ihrem momentanen Zustand Erhalten.




leute lest euch doch bitte vorher mal die faq durch oder zumindest die anderen post imthread, bevor ihr irgendetwas postet.

es ist schon seit freitag abend geklärt, dass sich die welt für alle ändern wird, obgleich man das add-on hat oder nicht. nix mit phasing oder sonst was. die alte welt wird für immer verschwinden.

und um die spieler die noch lvl60 oder 70 oder 80 sind muss man sich keine sorgen machen. in der alten welt bleiben alle gebiete erhalten. sie werden jedoch nur mehr oder weniger abgeändert. die startgebiete z.b. wie mulgore oder durotar werden überhaupt nicht verändert. 

es wird ganz normal möglich sein, von lvl1-58 bzw. 60 in der alten welt zu leveln. die neuen gebiete werden für leute mit lvl60 auch unerreichbar sein, da man sie teilweise nur über das flugmount oder die neu hinzukommenden schwimm mounts erreichen kann. ob sie auch für leute mit bc oder wotlk erreichbar sein werden weiß man nicht.


----------



## Bellthane (24. August 2009)

Ist halt so ähnlich wie in Wotlk. Der Hafen in SW zum Beispiel war auch für nicht Wotlk-Besitzer zugänglich. Genauso wie der Zeppelin der jetzt von TB nach Og fliegt. Ist genauso für nicht Wotlk-Spieler zugänglich.

Man kann dann nur mehr in einer Welt mit allen gemeinsam questen. Nur kommst halt nicht nach Hyjal, kannst keine FMs nutzen und kannst keine Worgen und Goblins erstellen wenn du das Addon nicht besitzt.

Es wird KEIN PHASING geben und die Welt wird sich für alle UNWIDERRUFLICH verändern. Also nix mit Questreihe, Portale, HDZ etc. Es wird dann nur mehr das VERWÜSTETE AZEROTH geben. Vom LVL 1 Taurenpala bis zum 85 Gnomenpriester alle spielen dann wieder in der gleichen Welt.


----------



## Mikesniper (24. August 2009)

Lieber Vochi, ich weiss ja nicht ob Du es entweder nicht richtig gelesen hast oder es vielleicht überlesen hast, aber Blizzard macht das Addon mit dem Phasingsystem.
D.h. Level 60 aus dem Classic-Bereich kommen überhaupt nicht in Berührung mit den WoW: Catalysm Auswirkungen.

Also bitte erst richtig lesen und dann fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frei nachdem Bundeswehrprinzip für Funker: Denken - drücken - sprechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alirev (24. August 2009)

Unfug schrieb:


> ich denke das die alte welt für alle unter 80 erhalten bleibt, die werden das mit phasing machen.




ich glaube irgendwie liest niemand richtig die infos. es wurde schon ZIG TAUSEND MAL (ok übertriben) gesagt das jeder spieler die veränderung mitbekommt. steht sogar in den FAQS 

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/faq/

Wird man die Erweiterung erwerben müssen, um die Auswirkungen der Katastrophe direkt mitzuerleben?

Wenn die Katastrophe sich ereignet, findet sie für alle Spieler statt, unabhängig davon, ob sie die Erweiterung besitzen oder nicht - die Originalversion von Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreichen wird nicht länger spielbar sein. Bestimmte Spielfunktionen wie neue Gebiete, neue Völker und die neue Maximalstufe werden aber nur für diejenigen unter den Spielern zugänglich sein, die die Erweiterung besitzen.


es wird nicht länger die alte welt geben. ausser ihr spielt vieleicht auf nem privat server


----------



## Bellthane (24. August 2009)

Das antworten hier hat eh keinen Sinn, weils einfach zu viele Vollpfosten gibt, die hier Unwahrheiten verbreiten wollen. Wieder nur Kinder hier unterwegs, die die Leute ärgern wollen.


----------



## The-Dragon (24. August 2009)

Das stimmt so nicht ganz @Bellthane. Blizzard hat das Phasing in WotlK ausgetestet, und will es nun verstärkt einsetzen.

Allerdings nicht, um die Katastrophe geschehen zu lassen.  Stattdessen wird sich die Spielewelt durch den Questfortschritt für jeden individuell leicht verändern. Aber für alle Spieler wird Azeroth verwüstet sein.

Und ich denke mal, Blizzard wird alle Chars per Ruhestein nach Hause befördern, bevor das Addon kommt und das Questlog löschen.
Wer sein zuhause nicht gerade in ner Hauptstadt hat, wird dann halt in die Nächste geportet. Der Char ist sozusagen "über Nacht" vor der Katastrophe in seine sichere Heimat geflüchtet. Wer noch im Levelbereich ist, reitet dann eben in ein dann für ihn passendes Questgebiet und macht da die neuen Quests.

Die Pre-BC Leute werden dann eh nichts mehr tun können, denn wie im Panel über Dungeons und Schlachtzüge erklärt wird, werden die alten 60er Raids nicht mehr verfügbar sein. Onyxia wird zum 80er Raid, Naxxramas ist weg, Ahn'Qiraj zerstört, der Schwarzfels aufgebrochen, Stratholme und Scholomance sind gesäubert und werden wieder aufgebaut. Bleibt denen nur noch, einen neuen Char zu erstellen und die Welt neu zu erleben. Viel Spaß dabei, ich freu mich drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mobmap (24. August 2009)

Sie werden es für ALLE spieler egal ob die spieler classic-, bc-, wotlk- oder catalysm- Spieler sind ändern das haben sie ja auch schon bekanntgegeben. 
Und es wird da kein Phasing geben!


----------



## Alirev (24. August 2009)

naja ich denke mal nicht das die alten inis alle weg sind weil: es wurde ja gesagt das nicht jede alte ini neu aufgelegt wird. und es kann ja nicht sein das man bis level kA 80 doer so keine inis mehr machen kann weil einfach alle weg sind. denke mal n tiel der inis wird einfach so fortbestehen wie sie sind (ich denke da mal an maraudon, scholo, strath, ragefire, verlies, kloster, uldaman etc....


----------



## Tontaube (24. August 2009)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Stratholme und Scholomance sind gesäubert und werden wieder aufgebaut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und das steht wo? Hoffe der Baron steht dann als Geist vor Strath und verkauft sein Mount da es bei mir nicht droppen will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Strath und Scholo in altem Glanz zu sehen würde mich freuen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salamana (24. August 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Jetzt beruhigt auch mal wieder alle. Das AddOn ist noch nicht mal raus, und schon machen sich alle in die Hose.
> Ich gehe davon aus das entweder Phasing eingesetzt wird oder das die Anfangsgebiete umgesetzt werden. Das Level 1 neben Level 80ger Mobs anfangen ist ne lächerliche Idee, meint ihr nicht? So bekloppt wird Blizzard nicht sein.



Leider wird es aber so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...jop blizz ist bekloppt auserdem ist da eine schlucht dazwischen also kann nichts passieren selbst wnen du mal unabsichtlich einen von der anderen seite pullst...die aggro range wird sicher um *EINIGES* zurückgesetzt .
+ 
/Edit: Sagt mal wie ist denn das wenn ich gerade in einem gebiet stehe wo zum beispiel dann ein lvl 80 + gebiet ist ?....ich mein draufgehen will ich ja nun nicht beim einloggen und mit der freude am twinken XD


----------



## theduke666 (24. August 2009)

Glaub ich nicht, die machen das bestimmt mit Phasing.


----------



## Bellthane (24. August 2009)

Salamana schrieb:


> Leider wird es aber so sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lvl 80 Gebiete werden, meiner Vermutung nach, nur die wirklich neuen Gebiete wie zb Hyjal werden.


----------



## Snowhawk (24. August 2009)

Wenn ich hier die Beiträge so lese, weiss ich gleich wieder, warum ich kein WOW mehr spiele.
Nix besseres zu tun als über Classic Spieler herzuziehen und lächerliche Kleinkriege zu führen? 
Lasst doch den Classic Spielern ihre Freude. Aber Hauptsache drüber lustig machen oder was zuflamen, was man net versteht gelle?

Mein Gott... unglaublich was für Intelligenzbestien allein schon hier im Forum rumtrollen. Da schauderts mir schon, wenn ich daran denke nur die Hälfte von Euch Ingame treffen zu müssen *kotz*


----------



## pvenohr (24. August 2009)

An den alten Gebieten wird sich nicht viel ändern. sie werden angepasst damit der Questflow etwas besser wird, das heißt das man wenn man ein Gebiet abgeschlossen hat fließend ins nächste übergehen kann. Das man in den alten Gebieten auf Stufe 80-85-Monster triff ist falsch. Zum Leveln im Bereich 78-85 wird es in Azeroth gleich fünf neue Gebiete geben.


----------



## Mdruffy (24. August 2009)

Mikesniper schrieb:


> Lieber Vochi, ich weiss ja nicht ob Du es entweder nicht richtig gelesen hast oder es vielleicht überlesen hast, aber Blizzard macht das Addon mit dem Phasingsystem.
> D.h. Level 60 aus dem Classic-Bereich kommen überhaupt nicht in Berührung mit den WoW: Catalysm Auswirkungen.
> 
> Also bitte erst richtig lesen und dann fragen
> ...



nein ALLE werden die änderungen sehen egal ob Classic,Bc oder Woltk acc


----------



## Krinos (24. August 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> So what? Retros haben noch ganz andere Probleme, z.B. im RL. Leute, die sich geänderten Bedingungen nicht anpassen können, zahlen immer drauf. Um mal Charles Darwin zu zitieren (Übersetzung von mir): "In der Natur ist es nicht der Stärkste, der gewinnt, sondern der, der sich am flexibelsten auf neue Bedingungen einstellt." Als Beweis führte Darwin u.a. die Dinosaurierer an. Da müssen die Lvl-60-Daureretros aber aufpassen, sonst passen sie bald genausowenig nach Azeroth wie Dinos in eine Eiszeit...


hahahah made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (24. August 2009)

Toll zu lesen, dass einige (Klugschei__er) hier mehr über das Addon und seine Entwicklung wissen, als Blizzard selber. RESPEKT!


----------



## Barangar (24. August 2009)

hmm, interessant wie einige hier gewisse dinge ausblenden und immer wieder was anderes erzählen^^


blizz hat ganz klar gesagt das Azeroth unwiederbringlich verändert wird, egal ob man das addon hat oder nicht. Das phasing wird im bereich der q benutzt, aber das brachland bleibt kaputt, von lvl1 - lvl85




aber lasst euch nicht aufhalten, sehr unterhaltsam zu lesen^^


----------



## LordKlobb (24. August 2009)

ich weis nich wo das problem sein soll...dein besagtes brachland zb wird durch den lava strom geteilt. in ein lowie und ein high end gebiet... oder denkste twinks müssn mit lvl 10 jez an 80er mobs vorbei???


und ablenkung wovon? blizz weis das sie kacke gebaut haben.und so wies bis jetz aussieht bägeln sie das wieder grade was sie nach bc vermurkst haben. 

*2thumbs up - Blizz*


----------



## Andanwehn (24. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alle sehen die Änderungen, Classic Server wird es vernünftigerweise nicht geben, die Questlines werden angepasst, in überarbeiteten Gebieten wird es durchaus auch 80+ Monster geben. Steht alles da. Wer lesen kann ist ganz klar im Vorteil.


----------



## krutoi (24. August 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Die machen das 100% mit Phasing.



nein definitiv nicht. in irgendeinem interview, hier bei buffed, zu cataclysm habe ich gelesen, dass sich die welt für alles spieler verändert. auch für die, die noch kein bc, wotlk oder cata haben. es wird kein phasing geben, es wird kein hdz portal geben und es wird keine classic server geben. wozu auch? blizzard ist ein unternehmen, dass nach dem prinzip der wirtschaftlichkeit handelt. dass bedeutet, sie versuchen mit möglichst wenig kosten maximalen gewin zu machen. da ist auch nichts verwerfliches dran, denn nur so kann ein unternehmen überleben. also wieso sollte blizzard, sich die mühe machen und 2 versionen von azeroth aufrecht zu erhalten für die leute die bisher jede erweiterung ignoriert haben? durch die leute nimmt blizzard deutlich weniger ein, als durch die leute, die sich jede erweiterung holen. und es ist eh eine minderheit.

wenn ihr über solche sachen nachdenkt, dann versucht mal die sache auch aus anderen blickwinkeln zu betrachten. aus blizzards blickwinkel ist das absoluter schwachsinn, selbst wenn dann alle classic spieler aufhören würden zu zocken, was sie sicher nicht werden. es wäre trotzdem nicht lohnend denn blizzard hat genug abonenten um nicht auf einzelne angewiesen zu sein. und auch wenn stetig leute gehen es kommen immer noch leute dazu.


----------



## Technocrat (24. August 2009)

krutoi schrieb:


> und auch wenn stetig leute gehen es kommen immer noch leute dazu.



Stimmt. Und mit Cataclysm werden es gar noch mehr werden, die kommen. Außerdem möchte ich wetten, das Cataclysm genau so erscheint, das es AION am meisten wehtut, genau so, wie Blizz es mit WAR gemacht hat.


----------



## Luxunce (24. August 2009)

Der Unterhaltungsfaktor ist hier schon riesig glaub auf Seite 5 oder so hat noch einer gefragt ob Phasing vorkommt und wie man dann von LvL 1 hochlvln soll.^^
Sieht für mich mehr nach nem Aussagen Krieg aus da einige Leute ja wirklich mehr über das Addon wissen als Blizz selber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Technocrat schrieb:


> Stimmt. Und mit Cataclysm werden es gar noch mehr werden, die kommen. Außerdem möchte ich wetten, das Cataclysm genau so erscheint, das es AION am meisten wehtut, genau so, wie Blizz es mit WAR gemacht hat.



Das denke ich wird weniger der Fall sein, Aion kommt am 25.9.09 definitiv eine verschiebung ist so gut wie unmöglich da von seiten der Entwickler schon gesagt wurde das das Spiel kommplet fertig ist. 
Cataclysm kommt frühsten 2010, und wie ich Blizz kenne wird es sicher noch 2-3mal verschoben. Also ist die Aussage sehr sinnfrei.

MfG Lux


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (24. August 2009)

Ey ! 
Für Alle!

Guckstu HIER!

http://www.wow-europe.com/cataclysm/faq/


Da stehen Gross für alle:

Wird man die Erweiterung erwerben müssen, um die Auswirkungen der Katastrophe direkt mitzuerleben?

Wenn die Katastrophe sich ereignet, findet sie für alle Spieler statt, unabhängig davon, ob sie die Erweiterung besitzen oder nicht - die Originalversion von Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreichen wird nicht länger spielbar sein. Bestimmte Spielfunktionen wie neue Gebiete, neue Völker und die neue Maximalstufe werden aber nur für diejenigen unter den Spielern zugänglich sein, die die Erweiterung besitze


Ach und Nochmal im BlizzForum von nem Blauen:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...38882&sid=3

_Die Welt wird sich für alle Spieler ändern, egal ob sie die Erweiterung besitzen oder nicht. Viele Quests werden dadurch wahrscheinlich wegfallen oder angepasst werden. _


----------



## dannyl2912 (24. August 2009)

Mich würde tierisch das Eröffnungsevent interessieren. Über ne Woche verteilt, bricht an viele Stellen in Azeroth die Erde auf, Vulkane ergießen sich in der Landschaft. Die genannten Wirbelstürme ziehen auf und vernichten unter anderem Auberdine.

Ich mein, es wäre eine Idee, die zu dem Thema passen würde. Der Himmel würde die gesamte Zeit über dunkel, wenn nicht sogar schwarz sein. Dann kommt Patch 4.0 und wir sehen das Resultat des Ganzen. Eventuell sieht man bei dem Event auch mal Todesschwinge über Azeroth fliegen.


----------



## Jul1en (24. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und? Dass sie 60 sind ist deren Entscheidung. Entweder sie leben mit den Veränderungen, sie quitten oder sie leveln mal weiter.



Kann ich nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg

Julien


----------



## Styleazubi (24. August 2009)

Phasing Leute... !!!

"Es wird sich ein komplettes Phasing über Azeroth legen. Umso weiter ihr im Content kommt, umso massiver werden die Umgebungsänderungen sein. Küsten werden überflutet und Risse werden entstehen. Was in der Eiskrone, am Sturmgipfel und in der Drachenöde seinen Anfang hatte, wird hier absolut perfektioniert."

nachzulesen auf --> http://www.allvatar.com/rex/1302-0-Grundle...-Cataclysm.html

Soviel zu den leute die sagten... "es wird kein phasing geben !!! "

peace


----------



## Tareon (25. August 2009)

Styleazubi schrieb:


> Phasing Leute... !!!
> 
> "Es wird sich ein komplettes Phasing über Azeroth legen. Umso weiter ihr im Content kommt, umso massiver werden die Umgebungsänderungen sein. Küsten werden überflutet und Risse werden entstehen. Was in der Eiskrone, am Sturmgipfel und in der Drachenöde seinen Anfang hatte, wird hier absolut perfektioniert."
> 
> ...



Im offiziellen FAQ steht was anderes. Und ich bevorzuge Infos aus erster Hand. Fehlinformation halt. Wäre nicht das erste Mal, das Informationen fehlinterpretiert weitergereicht werden.


----------



## The-Dragon (25. August 2009)

Nun, obwohl wir schon wissen, dass sich die Katastrophe ereignen wird, ist es doch etwas, was plötzlich passiert. Ein Event so wie die Wochen vor WotlK-Release wird es also wohl nicht geben. Denn das Ganze ereignet sich ganz unerwartet, so wie eben echte Katastrophen. Denk nur mal an die ganzen Tzunamis oder Erdbeben, die sich auf der Erde so ereignen. Und in Azeroth stehen sicherlich keine Erdbebenwarngeräte oder Ähnliches. Wir werden also davon überrascht. 

Ich hoffe doch, das am Tag des Releases wenigstens eine Art Bote vom Cheffe oder so eine Quest gibt, die uns umgehend in unsere Hauptstadt zurückschickt, und wir uns dann plötzlich in einer verwüsteten Welt wiederfinden. Fände ich so nur passend.

Man was waren wir enttäuscht, das beim WotlK-Release nix passiert ist, hatten mit einem ausschlaggebenden Event gerechnet oder zumindest irgendeinem NPC, der einen nach Nordend schickt. So fand ich das ja relativ sinnlos. Dieses Mal machen sies hoffentlich besser.


Übrigens wiederhole ich mich gerne nochmal, was das Thema Phasing angeht. Auf der BlizzCon wurde gesagt, dass die Veränderungen für alle Spieler sichtbar sein werden und sie Phasing nun verstärkt für Quests einsetzen wollen, nachdem es sich in WotlK bewiesen hat. Hierzu gibt es auch noch eine ausführlichere Fragerunde, wie das Phasing dann genau funktionieren wird, was zum Beispiel das zusammen questen auf unterschiedlichen Queststand angeht. Schaut euch mal das Panel dazu an, ist in den Buffed-News verlinkt.


----------



## Bellthane (25. August 2009)

Also das es bei Wotlk kein riesiges Startevent mehr gab, liegt wohl daran, dass die Ausbreitung der Seuche mit den Ghulen und dergleichen, bei vielen Spielern wenig Anklang gefunden hat. Das Event wurde ja anscheinend frühzeitig beendet. Außerdem gabs glaub ich auch, wenn man Sunwell clear hat, einen kleinen Dialog unter den NPCs dort und wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere, erwähnen die dort bereits die Bedrohung aus dem Norden. Ergo, wennst den gesamten Content clear hast, wirst von denen nach Norden "geschickt", zwar ohne Quests aber immerhin.

Wie mein Vorposter schon erwähnt hat, ist es eine Katastrophe die auf einmal auf Azeroth hereinbricht. Wie ich aber die Leute bei Blizz kenne, werden sie sich dazu auch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Unfug (25. August 2009)

ich denke die machen das mit phasing und die alte welt bleibt so wie sie ist für alle ohne das addon.


----------



## The-Dragon (25. August 2009)

In wie vielen Threads willst du deinem Namen noch unter Beweis stellen und diese Aussage "beitragen" obwohl offziell bestätigt wurde und immer wieder wiederholt erklärt wurde in nahezu allen Foren, dass genau das nicht der Fall ist?

/reported


----------



## Unfug (25. August 2009)

Nur in diesem hier, nur in diesem.


----------



## seppix@seppix (25. August 2009)

Es wird kein Phasing geben.
Die Entwicklung ist ganz gut, im Gegensatz zu Wotlk kommen diesmal wirklich neue Sachen hinzu, finds gut das sie die alte Welt neu machen, die meistn rennen da eh nur noch durch oder lassen sich ziehen (ich auch).
So gibt es wieder einen Anreiz sich die Dinge nochmal genau anzusehen, und nen Twink hochzuspielen macht dann auch mehr Spaß


----------



## Droyale (25. August 2009)

Es ist auch nicht gedacht dass man sich keine Addons kauft, weshalb sollte man den auf die ganu wenigen Rücksicht nehmen?


----------



## Ematra (2. September 2009)

> Es findet eine laengst ueberfaellige geschichtliche Weiterentwicklung in der alten Welt statt.



Das heißt nicht "längst überfällig", sondern "gänzlich überflüssig".



> So what? Retros haben noch ganz andere Probleme, z.B. im RL. Leute, die sich geänderten Bedingungen nicht anpassen können, zahlen immer drauf. Um mal Charles Darwin zu zitieren (Übersetzung von mir): "In der Natur ist es nicht der Stärkste, der gewinnt, sondern der, der sich am flexibelsten auf neue Bedingungen einstellt." Als Beweis führte Darwin u.a. die Dinosaurierer an. Da müssen die Lvl-60-Daureretros aber aufpassen, sonst passen sie bald genausowenig nach Azeroth wie Dinos in eine Eiszeit...



Tja, ich bin nicht mal Lvl-60-Dauerretro, trotzdem mag ich auf den alten Content nicht verzichten und werde wohl mit Erscheinen des Addons die Konsequenzen ziehen und meinen Acc kündigen. Was meine Form der Anpassung an geänderte Bedingungen ist. Phasing, Wechsel zwischen alt und neu über die Höhlen der Zeit, okay. Aber kein ersatzloses Streichen liebgewonnener Inhalte, da spiele ich nicht mit.

P.S.: Ice Age III ist gut und witzig, trotz der mal kurzerhand um 65 Millionen Jahre fehldatierten Dinos.


----------



## Shac (4. September 2009)

Leute findet euch damit ab das es anders wird. Außerdem könnt ihr Phasing vergessen das wird in den neuen Gebieten zum Einsatz kommen und außerdem wenn ALLE Spieler die neue Welt bekommen dann stellt euch drauf ein das diese nicht mit Cataclysm kommt sondern vorher mit Patch 4.0. Es ist zwar schade um die Classicwelt(gehöre zu denen die sie auch vermissen werden) aber ne Veränderung wird dem ganzen auch gut tun. Die Classic Zeit ist nunmal vorbei das war sie schon seit BC-Release bzw schon davor denn wer wirklich Classic meinen würde der erinnert sich noch an ne Zeit an dem das Wort Silithus mit nem ? beantwortet wurde.


----------



## Ematra (4. September 2009)

Shac schrieb:


> Die Classic Zeit ist nunmal vorbei das war sie schon seit BC-Release bzw schon davor denn wer wirklich Classic meinen würde der erinnert sich noch an ne Zeit an dem das Wort Silithus mit nem ? beantwortet wurde.




Das Argument hinkt nun aber völlig. Als Silithus, AQ, die neuen Questen bei der Kapelle oder was auch immer hinzugefügt wurden, wurde eben etwas HINZUGEFÜGT. Ebenso bei Addon 1 und 2. Hier wird aber nix hinzugefügt, sondern ersetzt oder gar ersatzlos gestrichen. Und das ist es, was mich ankotzt.


----------



## Shac (4. September 2009)

Bei den Klassen wurde auch ersetzt und gestrichen. Ich als Pala hab das sehr gut mitbekommen. Ebenso wurde Naxx ja auch ersetzt durch ein neues Naxx und trotzdem rennt da jetzt jeder rein ohne Murren. Die Namen wurden alle eingedeutscht und keiner beschwert sich mehr darüber. Ich denke es gibt genug Leute die froh sind wenn se mal die alte Welt im neuen Look sehen. Zwei Monate nach Release des Addons wird auch nur noch ne Minderheit sich beschweren und eigentlich hat doch Blizzard genau das getan was die meisten wollten: Sie treiben die Story vorran. Eine Welt lebt halt nicht im Stillstand und genau das ist ja das Problem. Laufend hört man WoW biete keine Story das Problem ist die Leute sehen diese Story nicht weil nach 3 Jahren immer noch der Silberschwingenposten z.B. von der Allianz kontrolliert wird obwohl man beim Hordeleveln gerade diesen erobert. 

Aber was bringt das diskutieren Blizzard zieht das jetzt durch auch weil sie wissen man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen. Vielleicht bringt Blizz ja doch noch Classicserver. Aber ganz ehrlich zumindest beim Pala wünsche ich mir die Classiczeit nicht zurück.


----------



## Shizo. (4. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und? Dass sie 60 sind ist deren Entscheidung. Entweder sie leben mit den Veränderungen, sie quitten oder sie leveln mal weiter.



Da muss ich Tikume mal zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darton (4. September 2009)

Dunkelwolf schrieb:


> Ich muss da unweigerlich an diejenigen denken, die noch questen/leveln, für die ist es noch härter, wenn die durchs Brachland müssen...


Für die die da noch questen müssen wirds kein Problem geben weil es für sie gleich bleibt. Weil es wird eine Hälfte des Brachlands für lowies geben und eine für High-leveled Spieler.
Also da wirds nich zu Unannehmlichkeiten kommen.


----------



## Monoecus (4. September 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Ich denke, und wahrscheinlich wird das auch so sein, dass die Leute die noch mit 60 oder 70 rumlaufen, die Alte Welt auch noch so sehen wie sie im Moment ist, auch nachdem das Addon raus kommt.
> Solange sie eben das neue Addon nicht installieren.
> 
> Was ich auch vermute ist, dass auch die alte Wetlt für lowies so bleibt und sich erst verändert wenn man mit 80 eine Questreihe macht. Verändernde Umgebungen gibt es ja bereit in diesem Addon zur Genüge und warum sollte das auch nicht so im nächsten Addon mit der ganzen alten Welt passieren!?



äääh... lol?

Deathwing bricht aus Tiefenheim aus und zerstört damit die Welt FÜR ALLE!

Es wär ja total bescheuert, wenn du mit deinem 80er in ner verwüsteten Welt rumläufst und dein Stufe 10 Twink hat ne heile Welt... Überdenke mal die Logik in deinem Post...


----------



## mristau (5. September 2009)

Die ganze Welt wird vor Erscheinen des Addons, sehr wahrscheinlich durch Phasing, verändert werden und nicht erst mit installieren das Addons
Das ganze wird dann mit Patch 4.0 beginnen, der wie bei BC und Lichking etwas vor dem Release kommt. Das PreRelease Event wird diesmal eben der Cataclysm werden, der die Welt verändert
Erst wenn das Addon rauskommt, haben dann alle die neue Welt.


----------



## Theralk (5. September 2009)

mristau schrieb:


> Die ganze Welt wird vor Erscheinen des Addons, sehr wahrscheinlich durch Phasing, verändert werden und nicht erst mit installieren das Addons
> Das ganze wird dann mit Patch 4.0 beginnen, der wie bei BC und Lichking etwas vor dem Release kommt. Das PreRelease Event wird diesmal eben der Cataclysm werden, der die Welt verändert
> Erst wenn das Addon rauskommt, haben dann alle die neue Welt.




Es wurde schon oft genug geasgt, geht aber unter in nem langen Tread, den keiner durchliest:



Egal ob man das Addon installiert oder nicht. Die Welt wird sich ändern. ab da an werden alle neuen Spieler nie wieder die "alte" alte Welt erleben können.


----------



## Þunraz (5. September 2009)

Es laufen nur in ganz neuen Gebieten Level 80+ er herum.
Außerdem lohnt es sich in keinster weise lvl 60 zu bleiben.
Alteractal kann man auch auf Endstufe rocken und die Classic-Raids werden nach und nach erneuert.
Außerdem kriegt man kaum einen reinen PreBC Raid für C'Thun oder so zusammen man wird immer 
Leute auf höheren Stufen dabei haben, sodass man das alte Feeling eh nicht mehr bekommt.
Nur ein Krieger mit T3 und Thunderfury (rausgepacht) oder ähnliches wäre noch sinnvoll zu behalten
aber alles andere sollte endlich mal hochleveln. 


Ach übrigends: Ich würde Allen empfehlen die alte Welt nochmal komplett abzugrasen, bevor sie verändert wird.
Das gibt nen Titel und wird bestimmt zur Heldentat :-).

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. September 2009)

Also, in der "Alten Welt" gibts zwar viel Schönes, aber viele Gebiete sind auch einfach "auf dauer" Langweilig. Z.b. Silithius, Ungoro, Descolea, Ferelas, Rotkrallengebirge, algemein fast ganz Kalimdor, bis auf Dunkelküste, Eschenwlad(auch wenn der n bisl zu Gross is [um von Darnassus nach Radschet zu kommen War es Pre 3.0 schneller, n "umweg" über Menethil zu nehmen als dirkt zu Fliegen...]) Brachland war eig auch ganz schön, aber n bisl zu Gross. In Lordaeron find Ich eig nur die Sümpfe und die Steppe nich gut, (Auch wenn mir die pestländer zu groß sind).

Aber n bils Dynamik find ich eig auch ganz gut...


----------



## killiderhp (5. September 2009)

Natürlich machen die Phasing anders gehts nicht!

Und dazu das sich die alte Welt für jeden ändert, nein! , weil man konnt ohne Wotlk auch nicht nach Nordend, einen Dk erstellen und so weiter. Vondaher denke ich das man das Addon installieren muss um die neue " alte Welt" zu sehen ;D


----------



## Shac (5. September 2009)

Theralk schrieb:


> Es wurde schon oft genug geasgt, geht aber unter in nem langen Tread, den keiner durchliest:
> 
> 
> 
> Egal ob man das Addon installiert oder nicht. Die Welt wird sich ändern. ab da an werden alle neuen Spieler nie wieder die "alte" alte Welt erleben können.



Ich denke er meinte eher das Event das einen Monat andauern soll und Blizz hat ja nicht gesagt wie es aussieht also kanns durchaus sein das per Phasing die Welt Stück für Stück verändert wird in diesem Monat und das am Ende halt die Cataclsym-Welt herauskommt bevor oder halt zum Release con Cataclysm.


----------



## Matress (5. September 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Die machen das 100% mit Phasing.



you failed epic!
i lol'd hard!

die veränderung betrifft jeden spieler und nix da mit phasing^^


----------



## Gronn (5. September 2009)

Ach ihr habt es schön wenn das Addon rauskommt bin ich wahrscheinlich beim Bundesheer und muss im Dreck herum hüpfen.


----------



## Shataar (5. September 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Die machen das 100% mit Phasing.



also so wie ich das mitbekommen wird genau das nicht passieren


----------



## andreasopel (5. September 2009)

killiderhp schrieb:


> Natürlich machen die Phasing anders gehts nicht!
> 
> Und dazu das sich die alte Welt für jeden ändert, nein! , weil man konnt ohne Wotlk auch nicht nach Nordend, einen Dk erstellen und so weiter. Vondaher denke ich das man das Addon installieren muss um die neue " alte Welt" zu sehen ;D



Lehrnresistent oder einfach nur zu Faul zum lesen ?

Zitat:
F: Wird man die Erweiterung erwerben müssen, um die Auswirkungen der Katastrophe direkt mitzuerleben?

A: Wenn die Katastrophe sich ereignet, findet sie für alle Spieler statt, unabhängig davon, ob sie die Erweiterung besitzen oder nicht - die Originalversion von Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreichen wird nicht länger spielbar sein. Bestimmte Spielfunktionen wie neue Gebiete, neue Völker und die neue Maximalstufe werden aber nur für diejenigen unter den Spielern zugänglich sein, die die Erweiterung besitzen. 

Und der Link für alle dies immer noch nicht glauben wolle:
http://wow.buffed.de/news/11630/wow-faq-zu...ysm-erweiterung


----------



## Annovella (5. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und? Dass sie 60 sind ist deren Entscheidung. Entweder sie leben mit den Veränderungen, sie quitten oder sie leveln mal weiter.




100% sign


----------

